# Foaming engine oil in Ford tractors



## JimboNM (Jul 27, 2011)

Be careful of white foaming oil in 8N,9N Fords and other Tractors.

These engines are bad at cracking along the casting between the cylinders.

On wet sleeved engines, this may indicate bad sealant rings around the sleeves.


----------



## nickthehick (Aug 11, 2011)

JimboNM said:


> Be careful of white foaming oil in 8N,9N Fords and other Tractors.
> 
> These engines are bad at cracking along the casting between the cylinders.
> 
> On wet sleeved engines, this may indicate bad sealant rings around the sleeves.


im 13 and new to this but does that effect a 2n


----------

